# Desaster



## StefanS (17. Okt. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich dachte immer, ich hätte schon alle Katastrophen beim Teich durch - weit gefehlt    ! In der vergangenen Woche hat es bei uns ununterbrochen und sehr schwer geregnet, so 300 Liter auf den m² werden es wohl gewesen sein. Alle waren glücklich darüber, denn schliesslich hatte es hier seit Monaten nicht mehr ordentlich geregnet, die Brunnen näherten sich unangenehm niedrigen Pegeln.

Selbstverständlich lief auch der Teich über. Ich nahm das zur Kenntnis, unternahm aber nichts dagegen, denn es tut dem Rasen gut, wenn er nach der Dürre einmal ordentlich geflutet wird. Was ich nicht gesehen hatte: Auch der Bachlauf  trat über seine Folienufer. Und unbemerkt von uns flossen damit riesige Wassermengen _unter_ die Folie. So bildete sich eine riesige Wasserblase, die das Substrat im Teich teils abrutschen liess, die Folie aber auch teils über die Wasseroberfläche gerdückt hat - samt Pumpenschlauch. Und das praktisch umlaufend um den Teich. Das Foto zeigt die künstliche Insel, die entstanden ist.

Ich fürchte, ich kann vorerst gar nichts unternehmen :cry: .  Ich komme ohne Beschädigung nicht unter die Folie... Ich kann nur warten, bis tausende von Litern Wasser  unter dem Teich versickert sind und laufend auffüllen. Keine Ahnung, wie lange das dauert. Der Bachlauf ist natürlich abgeschaltet, der Skimmer damit ausgefallen. Dabei hoffe ich inständig, dass das Teichprofil unter der Folie nicht wegsackt. Lehm ist zwar enorn fest - wenn er aber durchfeuchtet ist, taugt er überhaupt nichts. Sollte sich der Untergrund bewegen, steht im kommenden Jahr eine Teichsanierung an - merde alors !  

Ich bin schwer geschockt   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan ,
das sieht ja ganz übel aus . :cry: 
Ich möcht jetzt absolut nicht in deiner Haut stecken .
Kannst Du das Wasser nicht mit ne Pumpe unter der Folie abpumpen ?
Oder kommst Du absolut nicht an die Wasserblase ran ?
Wäre vielleicht eine möglichkeit   

Hoffe das es nicht noch schlimmer wird  :cry:


----------



## StefanS (17. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Sabine,

komme nicht ran. Um den gesamten Teich läuft ein Ufergraben mit Uferwall herum...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (18. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

das ist ja ein echter Hammer  

Wie sieht es denn mit einem "Saugschlauch" aus...kannste den vieleicht _irgendwie_ unter die Folie schieben   ...
so das Du das Wasser abpumpen kannst? Wenigstens einen großen Teil davon?

Was besseres fällt mir immo leider auch nicht ein... aber mein Mitgefühl hast Du... was für eine Sch....e


----------



## StefanS (18. Okt. 2004)

Hmmm,

habe mir gestern abend noch überlegt, dass es ja eigentlich nicht sein kann, dass Wasser _drucklos unter _die Folie läuft. Da mir sonst nichts eingefallen ist, habe ich einmal die Gartenbewässerungspumpe (Brunnen) abgeschaltet. Und siehe da: Hat irgendwo geblubbert...

Nun kann es eigentlich auch nicht an der Gartenbewässerung liegen, da der Schlauch für die Nachfüllautomatik _über _dem Uferwall verlegt ist und alle anderen Leitungen weit weg vom Teich. Allerdings: Das Magnetventil sitzt in einem Kasten, der in die Erde eingelassen ist. Auch merkwürdig, denn bei einem abgerissenen oder geplatzten Schlauch (war gestern nun wirklich zu dunkel zum Nachsehen) müsste ja Wasser mit einigem Druck aus dem Kasten oder sonst woher drücken. Ausserdem hätte das Magnetventil bei dem überfüllten Teich gar nicht öffnen dürfen. Die Sache bleibt mysteriös. Wenn ich mir aber vorstelle, dass gerade Bauarbeiten abgeschlossen wurden, für die auch die Hauptleitung der Gartenbewässerung verlegt werden musste, wird mir schlecht...

An die Wasserblase komme ich nicht heran, ohne noch viel grössere Schäden am Teich zu riskieren. Ich habe mir schon überlegt, ein ordentlich grosses Loch in die Folie zu schneiden, von da aus abzupumpen, den Wasserspiegel abzusenken und das Loch hernach wieder zu kleben. Ist aber auch nicht der wahre Jakob. Ich warte erst noch einmal ab (habe diese Woche sowieso keine Zeit). Wenn alles nichts hilft, ist das die einzige Lösung.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (18. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

ich bin geschockt    .... Der schöne Teich!
Mein "Beileid" !!

Hoffentlich bekommst Du das wieder in den Griff....
...schließlich sollst Du uns ja weiterhin mit schönen Bildern in der kalten Jahreszeit neidisch machen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Okt. 2004)

Moin Stefan,

das tut mir echt weh, wenn ich mir dat Bild anschaue. Die Frage ist nur, was man dagegen machen kann  dea:   

Das Wasser sehe ich als das wenigere Problem an, sondern was ist mit dem Vlies darunter ? Sieht so aus als wäre eine "Renovierung" notwendig, denn wer weiss wie das Vlies drunter liegt bzw. welche Steine da von aussen unter die Folie eingespült wurden.

Tut mir echt leid für dich und deinen Teich  :cry:


----------



## StefanS (18. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

genau das ist die Frage. Jetzt finde ich ja heraus
- was das Vlies taugt
- ob ich den Boden sorgfältig genug vorbereitet habe
- ob die Zementmische zur Stabilisierung der Kanten ausreichend gewesen ist

Ich habe nur die Hoffnung, dass die Folie durch den Ufergraben ringsherum fest genug fixiert ist. Die Gefahr besteht darin, dass das Teichprofil unter der Folie ins Rutschen kommt. 

Bis die Wasserblase verschwunden ist, wird so viel Zeit ins Land gegangen sein, dass man sich nicht mehr länger im Teich aufhalten kann; ich werde also nach und nach auffüllen und sehen, was passiert. Wenn es ganz übel kommt, reisst die Folie oder wird überdehnt. Tja, und das würde bedeuten: Alles raus, neue Folie rein, Neuanlage. Im Grunde auch noch zu verschmerzen, nur viel, viel Arbeit. Und dafür fehlt mir leider die Zeit...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (18. Okt. 2004)

*re*

hallo

ich weiß !
ist eh alles Klugsch...
aber dafür  sind ja Foren da ....

ICH würde versuchen :
1.die Ursache finden 
2.in SICHER Entfernung und doch so nahe wie möglich
eine möglichst kleine aber tiefe Grube ausheben
(alternativ : bohren,schlagen,graben lassen) und hoffen
dass bei gleichzeitigen Auffüllen vom Teich das Wasser unter der Folie
den Weg geht , Prinzip : artesischer Brunnen

viel Glück ! :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Okt. 2004)

Hi Karsten , 
die Ursche hat Stefan ja gefunden:

lies :
*Auch der Bachlauf trat über seine Folienufer. Und unbemerkt von uns flossen damit riesige Wassermengen unter die Folie. So bildete sich eine riesige Wasserblase, die das Substrat im Teich teils abrutschen liess, die Folie aber auch teils über die Wasseroberfläche gerdückt hat - samt Pumpenschlauch. 

Mit der Ablaufgrube hört sich für mich nicht schlecht an , aber ich sehe das Problem das Stefan nicht weit genug mit dem Graben unter die Folie kommt . Du meinst so eine Art Treinage! Oder ?  


@ Stefan ,  
sieht echt übel aus .
Aber ich denke mit dem Loch in der Folie zum abpumpen ist die Schnellste Lösung im Moment , bevor noch ein Größerer schaden entsteht. Anders kommst du wohl nicht an die Wasserblase dran, da sie ja leider in der mitte von deinem Teich liegt .

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen das nicht noch weitere Katastrophen auf dich zukommen .
*


----------



## Jürgen (18. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

da hast du schon mächtig Pech gehabt. Aber wie du schon treffend bemerkt hast, man lernt eben nie aus. Hier also mein Vorschlag.

Besorg dir eine Tankdurchführung und eine passende Schlauchtülle. Dann schneidest du ein entsprechendes Loch in die Folienblase und installierst die Durchführung mit einer anständigen Portion Adheseal. Die Schlauchtülle dann mit der Durchführung verkleben und einen schönen Saugschlauch drauf montiert. Wie es weiter geht kannst du dir ja denken. Wenn alles abgepumpt ist muss du nur noch etwas tauchen und die Durchführung mit einem Blinddeckel oder etwas ähnlichem dauerhaft verschließen.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## karsten. (18. Okt. 2004)

*Erklärungsversuch*

Erklärungsversuch
@Picolino1

nein ,nein 
nicht bis an /unter den Teich ran graben !
sondern Entlastungsschnitte herstellen

den Wasserdruck nutzen und das Wasser unter der Folie
durch das Erdreich in den/die Schächte "Difudieren" lassen.

Wasser ist doch schlau ..
und geht den Weg des geringsten Wiederstands..
eine Mischung aus artesischem Brunnen , Drainage und.....


...Hoffnung 

Foliendurchgang geht natürlich auch ...

Stefan gibt uns ja mit seinen "tropischen" Wassertemperaturen 
oft genug die Kante  :twisted:  8)    

  oops , DAS war frech...

ich entschuldige mich !


----------



## StefanS (18. Okt. 2004)

Oh Leute, das liest sich alles nicht gut. Ich habe immer noch die Hoffnung, dass das bald versickert ! Nehmt mir nicht meine Illusionen ! Denn ich habe wirklich nicht viele Optionen: Da, wo ich ran will (da nämlich, wo die grosse Blase ist), komme ich nicht heran. Obwohl ich den Bachlauf wegen erkannter Mängel neu anlegen will (das will ich aber schon seit eine Jahr und komme nicht dazu...), würde ich ziemlich heftige Schäden am gesamten Teich anrichten, wenn ich dort zwischen Folie und Ufer ginge. Ein Verschluss ist sicher eine funktionierende Sache, allerdings müsste ich ihn unter Wasser montieren: Wenn ich den Teich teilweise entleere, sackt die Wasserblase entweder nach unten oder - noch schlimmer - bekommt oben Übergewicht und reisst mir alles ein. Kann man so einen Verschluss eigentlich sinnvoll unter Wasser kleben ? Andererseits: Zum Abpumpen muss die Stelle ja noch nicht einmal super-dicht sein. Ich sehe mich nur gerade über den Wulst in den doch schon empfindlich kalten Teich klettern, mit starren Fingern ein Loch in die Folie schneiden, dort den Flansch hidurchschieben, ohne ihn im Nirvana zu verlieren und dann von aussen zu verschrauben. Das ist Horror ! Ich riskier's erstmal und warte ein paar Tage ab: Bachlauf und Teichnachfüllung sind abgeschaltet, in den nächsten Tagen soll es nur wenig regnen - wenn überhaupt.

Wenn ich dann gezwungen bin, doch tätig zu werden, muss ich mich für eine Option entscheiden: Vielleicht einige Meter Ufergraben von Substrat befreien (Problem: die geeignetste Stelle ist fast unzugänglich) und in den Teich klappen. Vielleicht komme ich so an die Wasserblase heran. Hilft alles nichts: Meine Ortsabwesenheit Mittwoch und Donnerstag sowie ab Sonntag kann ich nicht absagen - auch wenn es richtig teuer wird...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Frank (18. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

das ist ja wirklich ein Ding.    Da hast du eigentlich alle Vorteile eines Teichianers auf deiner Seite (milderes Klima), und dann passiert dir sowas. Ich würde sagen das ist für jeden Teichbesitzer der Super GAU.

Tja, Vorschläge sind ja nun schon einige gemacht worden, weshalb mir imo auch nichts Vernünftig erscheinendes einfällt. Allerdings halte ich nur zwei Vorschläge für durchführbar:

Zum einen ist es dein eigener, das mit dem "abwarten was passiert". 

Der zweite ist der von karsten, Loch daneben graben und tunnel möglichst weit bis zur Wasserblase usw.

Nachteile bei beiden: Selbst wenn die Wasserblase dadurch wieder verschwindet und die Folie sich wieder an den Grund legt, weißt du immer noch nicht wie es unter der Folie ausschaut. Also wirst du früher oder später nicht um eine größere Sanierung des Bereiches umherkommen.

Jetzt könnte man eingentlich meinen, ok, wenn ich sowieso mal unter der Folie nachschauen und evtl. sanieren muss, dann kann ich ja gleich ein "Loch oder ähnliches" reinschneiden und das Wasser so ablassen. Doch damit ist glaube ich, ist Vorsicht geboten. Denn wenn es _wirklich_ _Wasser_ ist, dann muss dort schon ein ziemlicher Druck herrschen. Der Druck muss ja logischerweise höher sein als der Wasserdruck im Teich. Wenn du jetzt also ein Loch in die Folie schneidest, habe ich die Befürchtung, das sich der Druck unter der Folie schlagartig entladen wird. D. h., das Wasser unter der Folie wird sehr schnell in deinen Teich laufen, mit allem Dreck, der jetzt in der Blase vorhanden ist. Ich glaube du wirst nicht genügend Zeit haben einen Abfluss oder sonstiges reinzukleben. 

Wie sicher bist du dir, das es wirklich Wasser ist? Genau wie du, wundere ich mich auch wie so etwas passieren kann. Es müsste unter der Wasserblase schon eine Wasserundurchlässige schicht sein. Und wenn du deinen Teich vor der Folieneinbringung nicht mit einem Betonbett vorbereitet hast, scheint mir das sehr unwahrscheinlich. Es sei denn, du hast dort sehr lehmhaltigen Boden, der sich mit der Zeit stark verdichtet hat.

Aber was ist, wenn es sich gar nicht um eine Wasserblase handelt, sondern um Erdreich, was langsam durch das überlaufen des Teiches und des Baches dort hin gespült wurde. Zugegeben, es müsste schon eine ziemlich große Menge sein, was du aber auf den ersten Blick evtl. nicht bemerkt hast. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt oberirdisch Erdreich fehlen, oft bildet rasch abfließendes Wasser unterirdisch Tunnel und Höhlen, die man erst nicht sieht. Ich habe schon mit meinen eigenen Augen gesehen, wie ein 150 PS Schlepper auf dem Acker in so einem abrupt aufgetretenem "unterirdischem Bach" bis zur Hälfte verschwunden ist. Ich glaube jedenfalls, das "langsam" eingeschwemmtes Erdreich die Folie eher anheben würde, als eine Wasserblase.

Wenn ich auch noch nicht viel Ahnung von der eigentlichen Physik und Biologie eines Teiches habe, würde ich folgendes machen:

1. Teich- und Bachrand auf etwaige unterirdische Löcher untersuchen, um 
    auszuschließen, das es sich um Erdreich handelt.

2. Falls es sich um die hier von vielen befürchtete Wasserblase handelt,
    würde ich vorgehen, wie ich oben schon erwähnt habe. (Abwarten,
    oder karstens Vorschlag)

Ich wag es ja kaum zu schreiben, aber ich denke du wirst so oder so nicht um eine größere Sanierung umhinkommen. Es sei denn, du wartest ab, das Wasser verschwindet von alleine und "alles wird wieder gut". Mir wäre das aber zu Risikoreich, denn du weißt nicht was sich in der Blase alles angesammelt hat, und jetzt von unten gegen deine Folie "piekst".

Egal was du jetzt unternimmst, ich drücke dir auf alle Fälle die Daumen, das alles nicht so schlimm ist wie es aussieht. Vor allem wünsche ich dir bei allen deinen Unternehmungen viel Erfolg.

Viele wollten vor kurzem noch mit dir tauschen. Ich glaube das sich die Zahl derer drastisch verringert hat.  :? 

Also, toi toi toi und halt uns auf dem laufenden
Frank


----------



## Markus K. (18. Okt. 2004)

Hi Stefan,

wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue kann ich mir eigentlich nicht besonders gut vorstellen daß es sich um eine Wasserblase handelt. Ich vermute auch eher abgerutsches oder hochgedrücktes Erdreich. Ich würde mir eine Badehose anziehen und mal auf diesem hochgedrücktem Bereich  rumlaufen. Ist er eher fest handelt es sich um Erdreich. Ist es wabbelig wie ein Wasserbett handelt es sich um Wasser. Falls Wasser würde ich versuchen einen Zugang von der Seite zu bohren. Schlauch mit Pumpe rein und raus mit dem Zeug. Der Rest sollte sich von selber geben. Falls es sich aber um Erdreich handelt, dürfte eine Sanierung nicht zu umgehen sein. In beiden Fällen hast Du mein höchstes Mitgefühl. Ist schon ein großer Mist.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## StefanS (18. Okt. 2004)

Nope, meine Lieben,

es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten, da die Folie wie ein Luftballon "schwabbert", wenn man sie leicht antickt: Wasser oder Gas (auch Luft). Wenn es Gas wäre,  wäre schon längst alles nach oben weggerissen worden. Also muss es Wasser sein. Und das geht (leider) sehr wohl, wenn nämlich Teichwasser durch den Bachlauf unter die Folie geleitet wird.  Im Grunde ist dann die Wassermenge über und unter der Folie ein geschlossenes System, in dem die Teichfolie "schwebt".  Von daher sollte unter der Folie auch kein grösserer Druck herrschen.

Stammt nicht von mir, klingt aber ausgesprochen logisch. Eure Befürchtungen sind natürlich ebenfalls zutreffend, wenn erdrutschartig Wasser, Schlamm und Gestein unter den Teich gewaschen wurde. Das hoffe und glaube ich aber nicht. Wenn ich mich täuschen sollte,  werde ich es in Form eines Lecks feststellen.  Für den Augenblick hoffe ich, dass das Teichprofil hält.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Nestor (18. Okt. 2004)

Hi Stefan!

Oh man mein Beileid. Das ist echt mal sch...! Wo wir doch gerade so beim Moorbeet waren!

Was ich im Moment noch nicht kapiere: Wo kam die Kraft her um überhaupt die Folie samt Wasser anzuheben? Da muss dann doch schon eine recht große Menge an Wasser in ziemlicher kurzer Zeit reingeflossen sein.
Ich versuche mir das gerade vorzustellen.
[Die Auftriebskraft das Wassers muss ja die Gewichtskraft der auf der Folie lastendend Wassersäule überwinden. 
Wenn ich die Physik jetzt noch richtig im Kopf habe lastet auf der über dem Wasser liegenden Folie kein/kaum (Wasser-)Druck, der diese wieder nach unten drücken könnte?! ]  <---- Käse! War nen Ansatz, ist aber glaub ich falsch. Muss nachlesen. 

Würds aber echt erst einmal Karstens Vorschlag verfolgen. Irgendwie muss ein Abgang geschaffen werden, wenn du wirklich einen solch dichten Lehmboden hast. 

Ich schau mal ob ich was finde.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Frank (19. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

einen kleinen schritt bei der Auflösung, was sich unter der Folie befindet scheinst du ja schon weiter zu sein. Da die Folie ja "wabbert", wenn du sie mit dem Finger antickst, wird es sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wohl tatsächlich nicht um untergespültes Erdreich handeln.

Allerdings will mir das mit dem Wasser unter der Folie immer noch nicht so ganz einleuchten. Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie tief dein Teich an dieser Stelle gewesen ist. Aber unabhängig von der Tiefe herrscht dort auf der Folie ein gewisser Anpressdruck. Demnach hätte doch der anfängliche Druck unter der Folie höher sein müssen als am Teichgrund. Erst bei einem weiteren "anheben" der Folie würde sich der Druck über und unter der Folie allmählich ausgleichen. Imo ist also ein schwebezustand entstanden, was ja bedeutet, das der Druck unter und über der Folie gleich ist. Ergo bin _ich_ immer noch der Meinung, das der anfängliche Druck höher gewesen sein muss. Wenn dies jetzt also wirklich der Fall ist, dann wundert es mich doch sehr, das sich das Wasser nicht doch einen einfacheren Weg gesucht hat, als die Folie anzuheben.

Da erscheint mir die Sache mit der Luft- oder Gasblase als eher möglich. Da Luft ja bekanntlich leichter ist als alle anderen in Betracht kommenden möglichkeiten ist, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, das dies dein Folie hat abheben lassen. *Nur*, wie kommt ausgerechnet Luft da unten hinein? Und bevor ich mich hier jetzt um Kopf und Kragen rede, höre ich jetzt lieber auf "weiterzuschwafeln"

Eins noch zum eventuellen Graben eines Lochs mit Tunnelverbindung oder ähnlichem zu deiner Wasser- oder Gasblase.

Es gibt doch Bohrgeräte, die horizontal und mit einstellbaren neigungen arbeiten. Ich weiß nicht ob sich der Kosten/Nutzenfaktor rechnet, auch brauchst du auf deinem Grundstück eine Zugangsmöglichkeit für das Baugerät. Aber es ist auch noch eine möglichkeit, um erstmal ohne noch mehr beschädigungen am Teich an dein Unheil ranzukommen. 

Hier ist ein Bild von einer ähnlichen Maschine, die es übrigens in unterschiedlichen Größen gibt.

Weiterhin noch alles gute von mir
Frank


----------



## Konrad (19. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

zunächst mal mein herzliches Beileid zu deiner besch..eidenen Situation. Ausgerechnet dich muss es erwischen.
Das mit dem Wasser hinter der Folie lässt sich vieleicht so erklären:
Soweit ich Stefan verstanden habe, lies er seinen Teich (bewusst) überlaufen. Wenn an einer Stelle der Wasserspiegel über dem Folienende steht, hebt sich der Druck des Wassers auf die Folie auf. Der Druck hinter die Folie ist identisch zu dem teichseitigem Druck auf die Folie. Die Folie wird dann nur noch vom Substrat festgehalten. Ihr könnt das einfach mit einem Wassereimer und Plastiktüte (als Folienersatz  ) ausprobieren.
Wenn jetzt auch noch der Bachlauf eine Kraft hinter die Folie ausübt kann dies zur Hinterspülung führen.

Gruss
Konrad


----------



## StefanS (19. Okt. 2004)

Jepp, Konrad, das ist die Erklärung. Ich habe den Teich bewusst überlaufen lassen, denn es ist erstens noch nie etwas passiert, zweitens ist gerade eine Überflutung des Rasens nach monatelange Trockenheit sehr positiv (viele machen das hier ganz bewusst) und drittens sind solche Wassermassen heruntergekommen, dass ich keinerlei Spass daran hatte, eine Pumpe zu installieren. Jetzt habe ich den Salat. Wobei ich das Gefühl hatte, dass der Wasserspiegel schon erheblich gesunken ist (kann eigentlich nur durch Versickern der Wasserblase eintreten). Ist schon verrückt: Heute war es wieder sonnig, 26 Grad...

Wie gesagt, ich warte jetzt ab bis Ende kommender Woche - habe einfach keine Zeit, irgend etwas zu unternehmen. Wenn sich die Blase bis dahin hält, wird ein Teil des Ufergrabens freigelegt  und versucht, ein dickes  Rohr zwischen Folie und Boden einzuschieben. Und dann Wasser abgepumpt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## lars (21. Okt. 2004)

hi stefan....

gerade aus paris zurück und dann lese ich sowas :-(

hast du keine angst das wenn du das wasser abpumst du auch zuviel erde mit wegpumst ???
jedenfalls sieht es nicht gut aus. ich befürchte du wirst im frühjahr nicht drum herrum kommen ordentlich zu sanieren. aba hoffen wir erstmal das es so abläuft und dir die folie nicht allzu sehr runter zieht !!! je nach dem wieviel wasser mit erde unter der blase verschwindet. :cry: 

gruß lars


----------



## StefanS (21. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Lars,

klar, genau das macht mir Sorgen.  Einzige Hoffnung: Der bereich wurde grossflächig mit Magerzement stabilisiert und über alles bis obenhin 900er Vlies verlegt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Berndt (22. Okt. 2004)

Hallo, Stefan,

ich glaube, es gibt keine schlechtere Möglichkeit, als nicht zu warten! Welchen eventuellen Folgeschaden könntest Du mit einem jetzigen Eingriff verhindern? Wohl kaum einen. Sollten sich spitze oder scharfkantige Steine unter die Folie geschwindelt haben, würdest Du die, nachdem sich alles wieder gesenkt hat, sicher an der Folienwölbung sehen bzw. ertasten. Die Gefahr, dass die Folie reisst, ist auch ausgeschlossen, eher marschiert ein Teil des Ufergrabens Richtung Teich (was ich aber auch ausschliesse).

Ich will (und kann) Dich zwar nicht beruhigen, aber  meine "Distanz" zu der ganzen Geschichte beträgt weit über 1000 km und so kann ich die Angelegenheit sicher "cooler" betrachten.

Wie soll eine nennenswerte Menge Erdreich bzw. Lehm unter die Folie gekommen sein? Kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen.

Ich wünsche Dir, dass die wahrscheinlichste aller Möglichkeiten eintritt, dass das eingetretene Wasser (wenn auch wegen deiner Betonierung sehr langsam) versickert und sich der ursprüngliche Zustand (das Substrat musst du halt dann wieder an die richtige Stelle befördern) mehr oder weniger von selbst einstellt.

Ich glaube jedenfalls fest daran, dass es so sein wird, und Du dieses "Desaster-Erlebnis" früher oder später auf die berühmte Liste, die jeder Teichbauer kennt, schreiben kannst.

Kopf hoch!

Berndt

(die Liste heisst: "Sorgen beim Teichbau, die sich später als unnötig herausgestellt haben"...........meine ist ziemlich lang)


----------



## StefanS (22. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Berndt,

da hast Du vollkommen Recht: Man fragt sich zwar immer, wieviel Arbeit zu allem, was man sowieso schon nicht schafft, noch hinzukommen wird, aber letztlich mache ich zunächst genau das, was Du vorschlägst: Gar nichts. Und - bilde ich es mir nur ein, ist der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens oder trifft es zu ?? - der Wasserspiegel scheint sich schon zu senken. Vollflächig wurde sowieso nicht zubetoniert, der Magerzement sollte zudem durchlässig sein. Ich werde spätestens dann mehr sagen können, wenn ich nächste Woche Donnerstag aus Barcelona zurückkomme.

Und wenn eben alles schief läuft, kommt eben im nächsten Jahr die Teichsanierung. Ich kann dann auch nichts daran ändern. Irgendwie werde ich sicher noch den Versuch mit dem Abpumpen unternehmen, wenn das Wasser nur extrem langsam sinkt. Es stellt sich bei dem starken Pflanzenbewuchs aber bereits die Frage, wo man überhaupt einen Schlauch unter die Folie schieben kann...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## StefanS (23. Okt. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einer Woche hat sich die Wasserblase unter der Folie doch langsam zurückgebildet: Der Schlauch und alles, was sich über die Wasseroberfläche erhoben hatte, ist jedenfalls nicht mehr zu sehen. Nun sind wir eine weitere Woche unterwegs: Mal schauen, wie es bei unserer Rückkehr aussieht.

Danke erstmal allen für die vielen guten Ratschläge. Ich hoffe derzeit, dass sich alles von alleine gibt. Spätestens im kommenden Frühjahr müssen allerdings die Ursachen beseitigt werden: Vor allem Neubau des Bachlaufes.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## tina (23. Okt. 2004)

Hi Stefan,
tut mir leid, daß ich mich erst so spät melde, aber mein PC war darnieder. Tut mir echt leid.
Liebe Grüße und mein Mitgefühl
Tina


----------



## StefanS (8. Nov. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

hier eine Art Schlussbericht:

Gestern habe ich gesehen, dass die Wasserblase unter der Folie wieder verschwunden ist - jedenfalls erkennt man kleine Falten, was bedeutet, dass die Folie wieder auf den Boden aufgepresst wird. Ich konnte nicht genau erkennen, ob grössere Teile des Ufers unter der Folie abgerutscht sind, scheint aber noch einmal alles gut gegangen zu sein. 

Im kommenden Jahr also wird der Bachlauf vergrössert (breiter, tiefer) und die Wasserstandsregulierung geprüft. Bis dahin sollte sich der jetzt sicher weiche Untergrund auch wieder verfestigt haben. Mal schauen, vielleicht sind Reparaturarbeiten unter der Folie ja auch gar nicht erforderlich.

Bis dahin bleiben der Bachlauf (Skimmer) und die Niveauregulierung abgeschaltet. Während der Algenblüte im Frühjahr muss meine arme Frau leider den Kescher schwingen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Stefan   

freut mich zu lesen das Du nocheinmal mit einem Blauen Auge davongekommen bist .   
Drücke Dir beide Daumen das nichts größeres ausgebessert werden muß .

Gruß Bine


----------



## Thorsten (8. Nov. 2004)

Hi Stefan,

na denne... Glück im Unglück gehabt


----------



## StefanS (8. Nov. 2004)

Danke für Eure Anteilnahme - das hätte mich auch enorm zurückgeworfen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Harald (11. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

ist es nicht ggf. sinnvoll (bevor Du den Bachlauf neu machst) eine Drainage unter dem Bachlauf bzw. im Übergang Bachlauf - Teich anzulegen?

Sofern sich dann in diesem Bereich nochmals Undichtigkeiten ergeben, würde zumindestens das Wasser abtransportiert.


----------



## StefanS (11. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Harald,

da hast Du natürlich vollkommen Recht - das wäre eine Versicherung. Jetzt kommt aber das grosse Aber: Ich habe kompakten Lehmboden (deshalb benötigte das Wasser Wochen, um zu versickern), eine Drainage müsste zwingend an einen Kanal oder den Bunnen angeschlossen werden.  Unter 30 Meter ist da aber nichts zu machen, durch voll durchwurzeltes Gelände und unter Beeteinfassung hindurch. Ich habe derzeit so viel an den Hacken, dass vorerst eine solche Aktion nicht durchzuführen ist. 

Seit ich den Bachlauf und die Nachfüllautomatik abgeschaltet habe, ist die Wasserblase trotz weiterer starker Regenfälle kontinuierlich versickert. Ich glaube (vielleicht besser: Hoffe) deshalb, dass alles seine Ordnung hat, wenn ich diese beiden Schwachstellen korrigiere. Immerhin hat alles jahrelang problemlos funktioniert. Und sollte noch einmal ein solches Desaster auftreten, ist vielleicht wirklich die Neuanlage fällig. Dann aber habe ich hoffentlich mehr Zeit.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

